# Viele Omas fragen ihren Enkel



## Whodunit

In einem anderen Thread wollte ich Folgendes auf ENglisch schreiben:

Viele Omas in Deutschland fragen ihren Enkel: "Na, wie geht's meinem Kleinen?"

Das klingt für mich ganz normal. Gaer hat mich jedoch bei meinem englischen Satz korrigiert:



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Because this is wrong:
> 
> _*Many* grandmas in Germany may ask *her* grandchild:_
> 
> You can't use "many" with the singular "her".


 
Ich denke, das bedeutet etwas anderes. Das heißt für mich, dass alle Omas mehrere Enkel so fragen, allerdings sollen sie nur einen Fragen. Anderes Beispiel:

Die meisten deutschen Frauen wünschen sich einen neuen Partner.

Man könnte im Deutschen hier nicht "neue Partner" sagen, da sie sich sonst mehrere Partner wünschen und nicht jeder dieser Frauen nur einen. Genauso sollte es auch im Oma-Satz gemeint sein.

Gaer schlug noch dies vor:



> _Any grandma in Germany may ask her grandchild._


 
Aber das heißt etwas anderes als "many grandmas". Wie dem auch sei, hier stimmt zwar die Grammatik, aber ich frage mehr nach Logik. 

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo Whodunnit,

interessante Frage, aber ich glaube, die Antwort ist einfach, dass man mit Logik auch bei Sprachen zwar weit, aber eben nicht überallhin kommt.  

Ich kann mich auch daran erinnern, dass ich eine Weile gebraucht habe, um zu akzeptieren, dass im Englischen die Leute eben nicht alle ihr Leben leben, sondern "they live their lifes", eben jeder sein eigenes, und nicht alle zusammen ein gemeinsames.  (na ja, obwohl dies ja -zumindest im kleineren Rahmen durchaus auch vorkommt..)

Ich glaube die Auffassungen sind da in den verschiedenen Sprachen einfach ein bisschen unterschiedlich. 
Und während es im Deutschen klar ist, dass mit "die Omas fragen ihre Enkel" gemeint ist, dass jede ihre eigenen und nicht alle Enkel des Landes oder des Planeten fragt, muss man das im Englischen anders ausdrüken, damit nicht letzterer Eindruck aufkommt -selbst wenn es wahrscheinlich auch für Englisch-Muttersprachler durchaus kurios ist, sich das in der Praxis vorzustellen, so zusagen "Volksbefragungen im Kindergarten"  

Im Spanischen kann man -abgesehen von in einigen Regionen- z.B. nicht sagen "Ich komme zu dir", wenn wir miteinander telefonieren und was ausmachen würden, oder wenn dich jemand ruft, mit "ich komme schon" antworten, sondern man muss dann "ich gehe zu dir" oder "ich gehe schon" sagen, auch wenn das in der wörtlichen Übersetzung im Deutschen sehr seltsam klingt.  

Ich hoffe, das war mehr oder weniger eine Antwort auf deine Frage.

Heisse Grüsse!


----------



## FloVi

Kann es sein, dass der Satz im Deutschen funktioniert, weil sich das Plural noch im Verb manifestiert?

Viele Omas in Deutschland *fragen* ihren Enkel: "Na, wie geht's meinem Kleinen?"

Im Englischen wäre der Satz im Grunde gleich:

A grandma ask ...
Many Grandmas ask ...

Oder rede ich hier völligen Schwachsinn?


----------



## Whodunit

Sigianga, das war das schon mal eine Antwort auf meine Frage. Aber meinst du also, dass "many grandmas ask her grandchild" vom Sinn her im Englischen nicht klappt, im Deutschen aber schon?



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> A grandma ask ...
> Many Grandmas ask ...
> 
> Oder rede ich hier völligen Schwachsinn?


 
Ganz verstanden habe ich deine Anmerkung zwar nicht, aber "A grandma ask*s*" wäre richtig.


----------



## Sidjanga

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Sigianga, das war das schon mal eine Antwort auf meine Frage. Aber meinst du also, dass "many grandmas ask her grandchild" vom Sinn her im Englischen nicht klappt, im Deutschen aber schon?
> Ganz verstanden habe ich deine Anmerkung zwar nicht, aber "A grandma ask*s*" wäre richtig.


Ja, genau, "many grandmas ask their grandchild" würde bedeuten, dass alle Omas auf wundersame Weise gemeinsam ein einziges Enkelkind haben (wahrscheinlich ein besonders komplizierter Fall von Inzest  )
Deshalb muss man das eben so ausdrücken, dass klar ist, dass pro Oma mindestens ein Enkel im Spiel ist, und das mit dem Plural. Ist halt so, ich weiss nicht, ob es dafür irgendeine sprachhistorische Erklärung gibt.
Und das es im Deutschen klappt, wissen wir ja  

Welche Anmerkung hast du nicht ganz verstanden?

Grüsse


----------



## Whodunit

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Ja, genau, "many grandmas ask their grandchild" würde bedeuten, dass alle Omas auf wundersamen Weise gemeinsam einziges Enkelkind haben (wahrscheinlich ein besonders komplizierter Fall von Inzest  )
> Deshalb muss man das eben so ausdrücken, dass klar ist, dass pro Oma mindestens ein Enkel im Spiel ist, und das mit dem Plural. Ist halt so, ich weiss nicht, ob es dafür irgendeine sprachhistorische Erklärung gibt.
> Und das es im Deutschen klappt, wissen wir ja


 
Gut, ich war nur überrascht, dass mir das vorher im Englischen nie aufgefallen ist. 



> Welche Anmerkung hast du nicht ganz verstanden?


 
FloVis Anmerkung mit dem im Verb manifestiereten Plural.


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

wie wäre es mit:
Many grandmas may ask their grandchildren: 
???

Vorschlagsgrüße
G.


----------



## cyanista

Hier ist Deutsch unlogisch, nicht Englisch.  Sigianga hat es richtig erklärt: im Englischen (sowie im Russischen, übrigens) muss man beides im Plural haben: die Omas und die Enkel. Sonst klingt es recht merkwürdig. 

"Schreibt die Antwort in euer Heft" wäre somit auf Englisch auch undenkbar. 

Aber das mit dem Partner geht in allen obengenannten Sprachen.

- Viele Frauen wünschen sich einen neuen Partner.
- Many womyn  would like to have a new partner.
- Многие женщины хотели бы найти нового партнёра.

Da gibt es einen Unterschied. Ich sag es mal so: ein neuer Partner "gehört" noch nicht einem.  Wenn es aber um Ehen oder Ehemänner geht, kann man wieder nur Plural anwenden. 

Viele Frauen sind mit ihrer Ehe nicht zufrieden.
Many women are not happy with their marriages.


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:
			
		

> Viele Frauen sind mit ihrer Ehe nicht zufrieden.



Nach englischer Logik würde im Deutschen daraus

"Viele Frauen sind mit ihren Ehen nicht zufrieden."

Nach deutscher Logik wäre das nur zu verständlich, da Polygamie bei uns strafbar ist.


----------



## Jana337

cyanista said:
			
		

> (sowie im Russischen, übrigens)


 Echt? Auf Tschechisch wäre beides denkbar. Möglicherweise stehen wir unter einem starken deutschen Einfluss.


			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Nach englischer Logik würde im Deutschen daraus
> 
> "Viele Frauen sind mit ihren Ehen nicht zufrieden."
> 
> Nach deutscher Logik wäre das nur zu verständlich, da Polygamie bei uns strafbar ist.


Genau!  Hier würde ich im Tschechischen lieber den Singular nehmen, um Unverständnisse zu vermeiden.

Jana


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Echt? Auf Tschechisch wäre beides denkbar. Möglicherweise stehen wir unter einem starken deutschen Einfluss.


Ich habe noch mal nachgedacht, und es ist nicht so eindeutig im Russischen. Die ersten Beispiele (Enkel und Hefte) brauchen den Plural, aber im letzten Beispiel muss Ehe im Singular stehen.  Ein Glück, dass wir im Deutschforum sind, sonst müsste ich mir irgendeine Erklärung einfallen lassen.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> FloVis Anmerkung mit dem im Verb manifestiereten Plural.



Hab's mir noch mal angesehen und tendiere jetzt - in Beantwortungen meiner eigenen Frage - zu Schwachsinn.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich habe noch mal nachgedacht, und es ist nicht so eindeutig im Russischen. Die ersten Beispiele (Enkel und Hefte) brauchen den Plural, aber im letzten Beispiel muss Ehe im Singular stehen.  Ein Glück, dass wir im Deutschforum sind, sonst müsste ich mir irgendeine Erklärung einfallen lassen.


 
Im Deutschen gibt es da einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Plural und Singular:

Schlagt bitte euer Heft auf. - jeder hat ein Heft oder alle nutzen eines gemeinsam
Schlagt bitte eure Hefte auf. - jeder hat mehrere Hefte oder alle nutzen mehrere gemeinsam

Schlimmer wäre es dann mit den Partnern und Ehen. 

Gibt es diese Unterscheidungen im Tschechischen auch, Jana?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Schlagt bitte euer Heft auf.



Ich kenne das noch mit "Buch".

"Schlagt bitte das Buch auf Seite 123 auf."

Wobei ich mittlerweile glaube, dass der Plural gleichwertig verwendet wurde.

"Schlagt bitte Eure Bücher auf Seite 123 auf."

Müsste es dann aber nicht konsequenterweise "auf Seiten 123" heißen?
Das wiederum habe ich nie gehört...


----------



## Gabriele

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Schlagt bitte euer Heft auf. - jeder hat ein Heft oder alle nutzen eines gemeinsam
> Schlagt bitte eure Hefte auf. - jeder hat mehrere Hefte oder alle nutzen mehrere gemeinsam


 
Hi, 

ich könnte schwören, dass unsere Lehrer damals   Version 2 benutzt haben und wir hatten nur 1 Heft, jeder eins  

Grüße
G.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich kenne das noch mit "Buch".
> 
> "Schlagt bitte das Buch auf Seite 123 auf."
> 
> Wobei ich mittlerweile glaube, dass der Plural gleichwertig verwendet wurde.
> 
> "Schlagt bitte Eure Bücher auf Seite 123 auf."
> 
> Müsste es dann aber nicht konsequenterweise "auf Seiten 123" heißen?
> Das wiederum habe ich nie gehört...


 
Ich habe auch schon öfter gehört: "Nehmt eure Bücher vor und schlagt Seite 123" auf." Aber die "Seite" im Plural, nein, so habe ich es noch nie gehört und das klänge auch zu komisch.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Aber die "Seite" im Plural, nein, ...


Warum nicht?



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> ...so habe ich es noch nie gehört und das klänge auch zu komisch.



Sagte ich ja schon, ist aber keine Begründung ;-)


----------



## Sidjanga

Whodunit said:
			
		

> _Schlagt bitte euer Heft auf. - jeder hat ein Heft oder alle nutzen eines gemeinsam_
> _Schlagt bitte eure Hefte auf. - jeder hat mehrere Hefte oder alle nutzen mehrere gemeinsam_


Mir persönlich ist in diesem Fall mit Abstand die zweite Version geläufiger, die erste finde ich etwas seltsam, aber für den -"normalen"- Fall, dass jeder nur eins hat.
Es könnte natürlich dann auch sein und ist auf gar keinen Fall auszuschliessen, dass jeder mehrere Hefte hat, alle mehrere gemeinsam nutzen, jeder jeweils die der Anderen nutzt, und nicht die eigenen,...  

"Schlagt bitte euer Heft auf" hört man sicher auch -und dann ist aus der Situation heraus wohl klar was gemeint ist-, ich würde es aber selber nie sagen, es sei denn, alle zusammen haben tatsächlich nur ein einziges Heft, das sie sich teilen müssen -oder dürfen  - , vielleicht ist es ja auch eine unendliche Geschichte und jeder schreibt ein paar Sätze ..

Ich habe fast den Eindruck, dass es hier bei der Verwendung regionale Unterschiede zu geben scheint -geben könnte?

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Sidjanga

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich habe auch schon öfter gehört: "Nehmt eure Bücher vor und schlagt Seite 123" auf." Aber die "Seite" im Plural, nein, so habe ich es noch nie gehört und das klänge auch zu komisch.


Absolut, Whodunit -verzeih mir bitte dass ich deinen Namen vor einer Weile mal falsch geschrieben habe, mit "nn"   -. 
"Schlagt eure Bücher auf de*n* Seite*n* 123 auf, wäre meiner Ansicht nach nur möglich, wenn die betreffenden Bücher jeweils mehr als eine Seite 123 haben -vielleicht 123a, 123b, ...-, was die Sache ab 123c doch erheblich anspruchsvoll werden liesse ..., es sei denn wir erfänden endlich dreidimensionale Buchseiten, dann wäre es eigentlich auch kein Problem mehr, Seiten 123d, e, und f ... zusätzlich zu a, b, und c gleichzeitig aufzuschlagen.  

Aber vielleicht ist das nur meine ignorante Südlermeinung, und man kann anderswo tatsächlich sagen "schlagt eure Bücher auf den Seiten 123 auf, ohne dass futuristische Überlegungen in Erwägung gezogen werden müssten.

Klärt mich für diesen Fall bitte schonungslos auf! 

Immer noch heisse Grüsse 

(und das wird wahrscheinlich auch noch eine Weile so bleiben, aber ich glaube in Dt. ist es im Moment auch nicht viel kühler ...)


----------



## Kajjo

_Schlagt Eure Bücher auf Seite 123 auf.
Viele Frauen wünschen sich einen neuen Partner. 
Viele Frauen sind mit ihrer Ehe nicht zufrieden.
_
Ich stimme Whodunit und Sigianga zu, daß dies völlig normale Sätze sind und die Pluralbildung nur zu Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten führen würde. Ich empfinde diese Sätze auch nicht als unlogisch (vgl. Cyanista, Flovi), denn ganz im Gegenteil, ein Satz ist dann logisch, wenn er konsequent durchdacht zum korrekten Ergebnis führt. Die Verwendung des Plurals würde aber gerade das Gegenteil erreichen. Logik ist nicht immer geradlinig, aber von Natur aus folgerichtig.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich stimme Whodunit und Sigianga zu, daß dies völlig normale Sätze sind und die Pluralbildung nur zu Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten führen würde. Ich empfinde diese Sätze auch nicht als unlogisch (vgl. Cyanista, Flovi), denn ganz im Gegenteil, ein Satz ist dann logisch, wenn er konsequent durchdacht zum korrekten Ergebnis führt. Die Verwendung des Plurals würde aber gerade das Gegenteil erreichen. Logik ist nicht immer geradlinig, aber von Natur aus folgerichtig.


 
Nun ja, ich würde sagen, dass beide Versionen logisch sind:

Der Singular ist insofern Quatsch, da ja mehrere Sachen vorliegen: "Schlagt euer Heft auf" kann so klingen, als gäbe es nur eins. Der Plural wiederum ist Quatsch, wenn man bedenkt, dass man so keinen weiteren Plural bilden kann: "Schlag eure Hefte auf" kann ja auch bedeuten, es gäbe bei jedem auf der Bank nur eins. Wie aber drückt man es dann aus, wenn jeder zwei oder drei Hefte aufschlagen soll?


----------



## FloVi

> Wie aber drückt man es dann aus, wenn jeder zwei oder drei Hefte aufschlagen soll?



Das könnte über die Angabe geschehen, welche Hefte genau aufgeschlagen werden sollen:

Schlagt bitte all Eure Hefte auf.
Schlagt bitte die Hefte A und B auf.
Schlagt bitte die benötigten Hefte auf.
etc.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das könnte über die Angabe geschehen, welche Hefte genau aufgeschlagen werden sollen:
> 
> Schlagt bitte all Eure Hefte auf.
> Schlagt bitte die Hefte A und B auf.
> Schlagt bitte die benötigten Hefte auf.
> etc.


 
Das wäre zu einfach, denn dann könnte man ja auch sagen "Jeder schlägt bitte sein Heft auf". Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass man es so oder so sehen kann, dass sowohl der Singular als auch der Plural logisch bzw. unlogisch sind.


----------



## gaer

Who,

I had to copy this whole message and strip it of formatting. Remember the problem with the quote windows? The moment I went to reply, everything you quoted disappeared. This is why I often avoid using those "blue windows".

You said:

_In einem anderen Thread wollte ich Folgendes auf ENglisch schreiben:_

_Viele Omas in Deutschland fragen *ihren* Enkel: "Na, wie geht's meinem Kleinen?"_

_Das klingt für mich ganz normal. Gaer hat mich jedoch bei meinem englischen Satz korrigiert:_

Oops! Ihren Enkel is either her or their, right?

Would you write: _Viele Opas in Deutschland fragen *seinen* Enkel?_

You wrote: _Many grandmas in Germany may ask *her* grandchild:_

How about this:_ Many grandmas in Germany may ask *their *grandchild:_

Strict grammarians will object to that, but I don't. As I've said repeatedly, you can't treat language like math, and rules of grammar are only a very imperfect attempt to analyze how a language works.

Now, because this is not strictly correct, formally, it has to be rewritten if you are following conservative rules, and doing that without changing your meaning is an aboslute "witch" of a problem.

Here is one solution: _many a grandmother in Germany may ask her grandchild:_

Examples, pulled right off the net:

I have seen many a grandmother who had previously felt useless and who was reawakened and rejuvenated by the arrival of a grandchild.

The type of garments that many a grandmother had regarded as unimaginable and utterly disgraceful for her to wear is being worn by her granddaughter without a second thought. 

The book is an example of the kind of legacy many a grandmother could leave for her children—memories of how life was back then. 

If you use "many gradmothers", the pronoun has to be "their", not "her". I'm shocked that it is not so in German!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:
			
		

> Hier ist Deutsch unlogisch, nicht Englisch.  Sigianga hat es richtig erklärt: im Englischen (sowie im Russischen, übrigens) muss man beides im Plural haben: die Omas und die Enkel. Sonst klingt es recht merkwürdig.
> 
> "Schreibt die Antwort in euer Heft" wäre somit auf Englisch auch undenkbar.


I don't think so.

"Students, please open your book to page 52."

That does not sound wrong or strange. In fact, it sounds fine to me, although "books" would be more correct, theoretically. If a page is indicated, then singular or plural will work, idiomatically.

But you can't say in an all girls school:

The teacher told the girls to open *her* book to page 52.

You CAN say:

The teacher told the girls to open *their* book/books to page 52.

Logically "book" sounds as if all the girls are opening one book, but that is not the sense conveyed. It is clear that there is one textbook and that each girl has a copy. I prefer "books", but "book" does not bother me at all.

In addition, there is a hypothetical problem in English as in German:

"Students, please open your books and begin studying."

Here we can't tell for sure if the teacher is asking the students to open one book or more than one. I believe in such a sentence most teachers would say "book".

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Zur Frage im ersten Beitrag:

Dass "her" da falsch ist, hat nichts mit dem Objekt ("Enkel") zu tun, sondern damit, dass im deutschen Satz "ihren" Plural und nicht Singular Femininum ist.  Dementsprechend muss es im Englischen "their" heißen, egal, ob das Objekt dann Singular oder Plural ist.

Nun, obwohl man in solchen Sätzen normalerweise den Plural im Englischen verwendet, könnte meines Erachtens in diesem Satz doch der Singular stehen:

_Many grandmothers ask their grandson,..._

wäre meiner Meinung nach richtig.  Vergleiche mal den Titel dieser Liste.  Der Plural "pharmacists" würde da recht komisch klingen.

Zu den anderen Sätzen, die besprochen worden sind:

Man sagt auf Englisch,

_Many women would like a new partner. _
_Many woman are not happy with their marriage._ (Tut mir Leid, Cyanista, aber der Singular hört sich besser an in diesem Satz - obwohl der Plural nicht falsch wäre)

_Please open your notebooks to page..._
*oder*
_Everybody, please open your notebook to page..._ 

Es scheint keine feste Regel im Englischen zu geben!


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Es scheint keine feste Regel im Englischen zu geben!


No, but I totally agree with you on every point!

Did you read my reply? I was trying to explain the same thing. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Zur Frage im ersten Beitrag:
> 
> Dass "her" da falsch ist, hat nichts mit dem Objekt ("Enkel") zu tun, sondern damit, dass im deutschen Satz "ihren" Plural und nicht Singular Femininum ist. Dementsprechend muss es im Englischen "their" heißen, egal, ob das Objekt dann Singular oder Plural ist.


 
Hey, das scheint es zu sein! 

Ich nehme Gaer Satz zum Vergleich:

"Viele Opas in Deutschland fragen *seinen* Enkel?"

Nein, ich würde hier "ihren" schreiben. Es hat natürlich auch etwas mit dem Objekt zu tun, dass der im Singular steht, aber "viele Opas" erfordern im Deutschen tatsächlich den Plural (und zwar, nur im Pronomen). Gleiches ist hier zu beachten:

Viele Opas in Deutschland fragen ihren Enkel, was der wohl ohne sie machen würde.

Ich schätze, da sind Englisch und Deutsch doch wieder gleich.


----------

